# Winter tires



## AymanHabiba (1 mo ago)

Hi, I am looking for a set of winter tires for my model S. Any idea where to get them ?
You can also email me at [email protected]
or text me at 19022218784


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

AymanHabiba said:


> Hi, I am looking for a set of winter tires for my model S. Any idea where to get them ?
> You can also email me at [email protected]
> or text me at 19022218784


I see you're in Canada. How about Canadian Tire?

I like to use Discount Tire or Tire Rack in the US.


----------



## AymanHabiba (1 mo ago)

You’re right, however my understanding is that Teslas have very specific requirements for tires, and that’s why I’m trying to find the right source .


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Any reputable retailer will be aware of these "very specific requirements".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AymanHabiba said:


> You’re right, however my understanding is that Teslas have very specific requirements for tires, and that’s why I’m trying to find the right source .


For tires? No, they don't really. Same as any other car.
Get the right size for your wheels.
Make sure the speed rating of the tires matches or exceeds the car's top speed.

Tesla OEM tires usually have an "acoustic foam" inside to make them a little quieter, but it's not a requirement.

Many online tire companies (Tire Rack, Discount Tire, and many others) have a search function where you provide your car information, and they'll show you all of the tires they have that will work. Have you tried that?


----------

